# Tomorrow, I am going.



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone going anywhere tomorrow?  I am thinking Kton.  Anyone going?


----------



## dmw (Dec 10, 2014)

Bush.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2014)

dmw said:


> Bush.


Switch to Kton I have a 2 fer.


----------



## dmw (Dec 10, 2014)

I've got a Bush 2fer! I was going to do K, but I'm also on a mission to try to pick up Heady Toppers for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Tin (Dec 10, 2014)

After looking at Bush's trail report which includes Paradise and Castlerock that is tempting me. Need to pick up my pass.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 10, 2014)

Would like to say....I'll be heading out to cash in my PowerBall winning ticket, but have to wait till Sunday @SL.  Should be a good time up in that neighborhood....


----------



## yeggous (Dec 10, 2014)

Wildcat tomorrow for me.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

